# Will BeQuiet der erste Hersteller mit einem DIAMOND-Netzteil werden?



## CD LABS: Radon Project (11. März 2021)

Zum Jahreswechsel hat Cybenetics ja für etwas Rummel gesorgt und ihre neuen Labels für das ETA-Programm präsentiert, samt einen neuen, höchsten Stufe. https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Netzteil-Hardware-219902/News/Cybenetics-alternative-80-Plus-1364463/
Werdet ihr auf die Jagd gehen, als erste dieses Ziel zu erreichen?


----------

